# Cabela's earnings meet lowered predictions



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Cabela's earnings meet lowered predictions

http://www.journalstar.com/articles/2005/10/28/business/doc43614a1bc2d74694717394.txt

Cabela's Inc. the outdoor outfitter, reported financial results for its third quarter exactly as predicted last week, when it lowered its expectations. The company also raised its outlook for the fourth quarter.

Total revenue for the third quarter of fiscal 2005 rose 12.0% froma year ago to a record $429.8 million. Third quarter net income was $16.3 million, $0.25 per diluted share, compared to $16.5 million, or $0.25 per diluted share, for the same period a year ago. Market analysts had lowered expectations to $0.24 a share.

Net income for the third quarter was negatively impacted by the timing of promotional events, additional store pre-opening expenses, higher fuel prices and the hurricanes in the Gulf, the company said.

Despite the challenging retail environment, we are confident that we will have modest growth in net income in the fourth quarter," said Dennis Highby, Cabela's president and chief executive officer.

The company earned $0.58 a share in the fourth quarter a year ago, and most analysts had lowered their expectations for the fourth quarter to $0.58 from as high as $0.65 three months ago.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Thursday Aug 3, 2006

CABELA'S POSTS STRONG SECOND QUARTER . . . Outdoor retailer Cabela's Inc. on Thursday reported net profit increased 32 percent in the second quarter. Net income was $8.4 million, or 13 cents per share, compared to $6.0 million, or 9 cents per share for the same period a year ago. The results beat Wall Street expectations. Total revenue for the quarter increased 12.6 percent to a record $387.3 million, compared to $343.9 million for the same period last year. "Our strong second quarter results are a testament to the power of our brand, the compelling nature of our operating model and the high level of execution from our entire organization," said Dennis Highby, Cabela's president and CEO. Cabela's is traded on the New York Stock Exchange under the ticker symbol CAB.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

CABELA'S PROFIT UP IN FOURTH QUARTER . . . Outdoor retailer Cabela's (NYSE:CAB) on Thursday reported a 5 percent increase in fourth-quarter earnings. Net income for the quarter was $56.2 million, or 84 cents per share, compared with $53.4 million, or 80 cents per share, in the same period the previous year. For the 2007 fiscal year, sales increased 13.9 percent to $2.35 billion, compared to $2.06 billion in fiscal 2006.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Cabela's completes its move into L.L. Bean country

SCARBOROUGH, MaineIt'll be hard for local residents to overlook the grand opening of the Cabela's store that marks its foray onto L.L. Bean's home turf this week.

Here in Scarborough, it may be the biggest event of the year, possibly surpassing the town's 350th anniversary celebration this summer, the town manager says. Extra security has been hired. Police will direct traffic. Overflow parking and shuttles will be made available.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ma...elas_completes_its_move_into_ll_bean_country/


----------

